# [OLD THREAD - 6/2017] Shearwater advice



## bnoble (Jun 3, 2017)

Starting to plan ahead for a Hawaii trip next summer. We have a large pile of points that we've accumulated, so can book any 2BR (lower, upper, Presidential) for the week. (The week prior will be at HGVC Kohala Suties on the big island.) 

I assume lower (400K) is 1st floor, upper (450K) is 2nd floor, and presidential (500K) are penthouses: is that right? We are also going to be checking in on a Saturday, which means likely views over the pool based on what I've read.

Given all that, any strong opinions about which view/room category to book? It sounds like even the first floor units have generally good views, even if over the pool...


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 3, 2017)

If you want views for lower points ,units 111 or 112.


----------



## Mary W (Jun 4, 2017)

Saturday check-ins at Shearwater:
107- Lower- Building 2
111- Lower- Building 3
112- Lower- Building 3
207- Penthouse- Building 2
211- Upper- Building 3
212- Upper- Building 3
310- Penthouse- Building 3- (3 bedrooms)
311- Penthouse- Building 3
312- Penthouse- Building 3
313- Penthouse- Building 3

Pahio owners get first choice of units at 14 months, then Wyndham ARP is available at 13 months. 




Hope this helps!


----------



## Mary W (Jun 4, 2017)

There are more Shearwater photos on the Pahio website than on the new Wyndham website:
http://pahio.com/kauai-hawaii-resorts/shearwater/gallery


----------



## bnoble (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks, Mary. I'll be booking at 10 months (do not have ARP here). Do you know if the Penthouse 2BR units all map to the 2BR Presidential designation on the Wyndham points chart, or is it some subset?


----------



## Mary W (Jun 4, 2017)

Sorry if I confused you with the penthouse term.  It is the same as presidential ocean view.  All of presidential ocean view units are on the top floor.  I don't think the square footage or room layout is very different than the units on the other floors.  The views are better because they are higher.  Also, they seem more spacious because they have cathedral ceilings.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 4, 2017)

Great, that's helpful.  So, I can avoid the "pool view" buildings by booking an Upper (either 211 or 212) for a Saturday check-in. Conversely, I'd probably be peeved with 207 as a 2BR Pres (although the reviews suggest it is still quite nice).

For future reference, here is Mary's very helpful chart of check-in day/bedding configuration for each unit.
https://tug2.com/RepPages/Resorts/11361.htm


----------



## jacknsara (Jun 4, 2017)

bnoble said:


> Starting to plan ahead for a Hawaii trip next summer. We have a large pile of points that we've accumulated, so can book any 2BR (lower, upper, Presidential) for the week. (The week prior will be at HGVC Kohala Suties on the big island.)
> 
> I assume lower (400K) is 1st floor, upper (450K) is 2nd floor, and presidential (500K) are penthouses: is that right? We are also going to be checking in on a Saturday, which means likely views over the pool based on what I've read.
> 
> Given all that, any strong opinions about which view/room category to book? It sounds like even the first floor units have generally good views, even if over the pool...


Aloha,
We own ground floor units.  We also own ocean front weeks at Kauai Beach Villas.  We always seek Saturday reservations at KBV but book one night stay at a hotel in order to seek Sunday reservation at Shearwater.
Bottom line:  we suggest second or third floor if you must have Saturday Shearwater unit.
Jack ok


----------



## bnoble (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks. I'm traveling with my kids who won't want to share a bed, so the Saturday guarantee of double-double in the 2nd bedroom is more important than avoiding the over-pool view. We'll just book an Upper (or a Presidential, if necessary) for the Saturday check-in if we end up here. The KBV Ocean View 2BR is an option as well. Will have to ponder that.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2017)

If you are VIP, you can request a unit with double beds.  We are currently in #201, and it's a penthouse on the end with 3 lanais and has twin beds, which would also be fine for the kids.  I love this unit.  The views are spectacular.  We have stayed in about ten different units here, and this is my favorite. 

I consider building one, this buildlng, to be the best for views by far.  I love #109 and 110, also 209 and anything on the 3rd floor to be stellar as well.  I like the better whirlpool tubs in the third building.  That's what happens when you stay in a place over and over again, you get to know the minor differences between units.  

The only "bad" units are 106, 107, 108 and 206 and 207.  208 is even pretty nice.  But I don't like being by the pool.  Some guests by the pool are very happy with their units, and I know because I have talked to them from the pool area.  

Call ahead as soon as you make your reservation to get the best unit assignment.  We did call ahead and are very glad we did.  

Shearwater is an easy get through the Wyndham RCI portal.  I entered ongoing searches for these three weeks we are here currently, and I was able to get many matches.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 4, 2017)

I am not VIP, just a lowly "regular" owner. But, since all Saturday units have two beds in the other room, I can live with it. And, if I get an Upper (vs. a Presidential) I'll be in building three.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 30, 2022)

This is an old thread, but I am going back to it because we are being reassigned from our 204 Sunday check-in unit, to a Saturday check-in.  Just wondering what my options will be.  I am betting on 107 for us.  But they did give us 204 for our first two weeks, so it's all good.  Not leaving here until Sunday, anyway.  

Once again, we are using up some exchanges after Covid deposits of Wyndham points.


----------

